

The State of InfluxDB - futureYCalum
https://github.com/influxdb/influxdb/issues/3831

======
futureYCalum
The danger of taking VC$$ for product development

~~~
detaro
What are you on about? More like "the dangers of compiling random, in-
development software". The same will happen with non-funded open-source
projects or proprietary software (except that with the latter you can't do it
as an outsider)

